# iBook Clamshell Q & A's!



## Booncy (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey everyone! I have a light blue iBook Clamshell laptop and I have some issues with it. I have a few questions about it that I hope someone on this forum can answer:

1.Is it possible to install the Verizon/MSN Dsl program onto this laptop?

2.Is it possible to upgrade this particular apple laptop from the Mac 9 to the Mac Panther program?

3.I'm having trouble connecting onto the internet period! I plugged in my ethernet cord into my laptop, but everytime I click on the "Browse the internet" icon it won't connect to the internet .


----------



## amrcnidt961 (Jun 4, 2006)

> 2.Is it possible to upgrade this particular apple laptop from the Mac 9 to the Mac Panther program?



Yup. You can go as far as 10.3.9 (Panther) without much effort. Just make sure you have a clamshell with a Hard Drive that is 6GB or bigger..3.2 it just barely enough. Also, make sure you have enough RAM. Panther likes anything from 128 (minimally).

10.4 is possible, but takes a much more difficult process to install. If you feel up to it, I'd be glad to help you out.

Hope this answers your second question well.

Joey Lange
MacOSX.com Volunteer


----------



## Booncy (Jun 4, 2006)

amrcnidt961 said:
			
		

> Yup. You can go as far as 10.3.9 (Panther) without much effort. Just make sure you have a clamshell with a Hard Drive that is 6GB or bigger..3.2 it just barely enough. Also, make sure you have enough RAM. Panther likes anything from 128 (minimally).
> 
> 10.4 is possible, but takes a much more difficult process to install. If you feel up to it, I'd be glad to help you out.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help. If I need it I'll let you know !


----------



## Booncy (Jun 4, 2006)

I also have one other minor problem with this laptop. It takes a really long time for it to load! Everytime I turn on this laptop it turns onto a grey screen with a small FLASHING box of a small globe (in the middle of the box), then after that the small box disappears and a small FLASHING file folder appears in the middle of the grey screen. This time the folder flashes some weird smiley face, and then when it flashes again the smiley face turns into a question mark on the folder. It repeatedly does this for a while and then it finally gets to the Mac 9.2 screen and loads.

Can someone tell me how to solve this problem, so my laptop can load like any normal iBook Clamshell laptop would ?


----------



## Dusky (Jun 4, 2006)

Booncy said:
			
		

> small FLASHING box of a small globe (in the middle of the box), then after that the small box disappears and a small FLASHING file folder appears in the middle of the grey screen.



It's been some time since I played with OS9.  See if there's a "Startup Disk" control panel.  If there is one, make sure the computer knows that you want it to startup from the right place ("Mac OS 9 on Hard Disk", or something to that tune).


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 4, 2006)

If you're getting the blinking globe, that means that the iBook might have been configured to boot using NetBoot which would allow it to boot the operating system from over the network.  I believe zapping the PRAM might resolve this, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Booncy (Jun 4, 2006)

Dusky said:
			
		

> It's been some time since I played with OS9.  See if there's a "Startup Disk" control panel.  If there is one, make sure the computer knows that you want it to startup from the right place ("Mac OS 9 on Hard Disk", or something to that tune).



Thanks that did the trick ! Now I just need to figure out how to get a working internet on my iBook Clamshell laptop. It finally detected my Ethernet connection like an hour later, but now the internet explorer only loads to the home page I set it to (www.msn.com) @ either halfway (50%) or 75% connection. The page will never load to a full 100 % .


----------



## camgangrel21 (Jun 5, 2006)

That sounds like you may not have 1 your DHCP part of your network setup right. It could be in the reater or on the laptop it's self. 2nd you may need to get some more RAM seeing as you have not told us how much RAM you do have. Because if you are useing just the base RAM that came on the laptop that is just the base amout of RAM to run the OS. So if you will need more RAM along with a biger hard drive to get OS X to run.


----------



## Booncy (Jun 5, 2006)

Oops! I apologize for that stupid/n00bish mistake .

Here are the statistics for my iBook Blueberry Clamshell Laptop:

- It has Mac 9.2 set on it
- A 60 gb hard drive
- The RAM disk is set to: 100%, and the RAM disk size is: 125440K
- The Virtual Memory is set to: 300M, 56821M is available for use on disk, and 37M is available for the built-in-memory.


Also my Verizon DSL Router is the Westell VersaLink 327W Model


----------



## fryke (Jun 5, 2006)

Erh.. I'd shut that RAM Disk down, if you don't really need it. RAM will be more helpful to you, probably. You really have a 60 GB disk in that, not a 6 GB one?


----------



## Booncy (Jun 5, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Erh.. I'd shut that RAM Disk down, if you don't really need it. RAM will be more helpful to you, probably. You really have a 60 GB disk in that, not a 6 GB one?



Positive! I recently had it upgraded to one!


----------



## camgangrel21 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah that RAM disk that you have setup is what is slowing down your system even for network. So unless you need it (For what god would only know.) shut it down. Because what ever you put in it is gone as soon as you reboot or shutdown so why do you need RAM disk? When you have a big hard drive.


----------



## Booncy (Jun 5, 2006)

camgangrel21 said:
			
		

> Yeah that RAM disk that you have setup is what is slowing down your system even for network. So unless you need it (For what god would only know.) shut it down. Because what ever you put in it is gone as soon as you reboot or shutdown so why do you need RAM disk? When you have a big hard drive.



The only reason why I increased it in the first place was because you suggested in your last post.


----------



## Booncy (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay everyone! My internet is finally up. I finally figured out what the problem was. I had the home page set to msn.com instead of apple.com, and that's why it would never fully load. I changed it back to apple, and all my favorite websites that I usually like to go to seem to be working and loading properly. The only thing I hate about it is that everything on all the pages of my favorite websites seem so smushed and clumped together on this medium sized laptop screen. I'm definetely sooner or later going to upgrade this computer even further by purchasing the Mac Panther to see if that resolves the tiny screen resolution on my internet explorer.


----------



## Booncy (Jun 28, 2006)

amrcnidt961 said:
			
		

> Yup. You can go as far as 10.3.9 (Panther) without much effort. Just make sure you have a clamshell with a Hard Drive that is 6GB or bigger..3.2 it just barely enough. Also, make sure you have enough RAM. Panther likes anything from 128 (minimally).
> 
> 10.4 is possible, but takes a much more difficult process to install. If you feel up to it, I'd be glad to help you out.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help! I've finally saved up enough money and now I'm going to purchase the Mac 10.4 tiger program. If I have any problems and need any help installing it I'll let you know.

Aaron Green


P.S.: I just have 2 more questions to ask you guys:

1.Before I purchase this product I just want to make sure about this, so I reiterate: Can the *Apple Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.6 (Mac DVD)* be installed on a *Blueberry iBook Clamshell Laptop*?

and

2.Lol, I'm curious as to why Mac labels their computer software products to animals of the jungle?


----------

